
How a “this” became “that” - jawns
https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22how%20a%22%20became&sort=byDate&prefix=false&dateRange=all&type=story
======
i336_
Besides the fascinating number of correlations, I've noticed people tend to
double-submit things. I'm curious whether this is accidental or intentional
(eg, when two posts are a day apart).

------
JadeNB
This seems to be a link to a search for the title text. Is that what's
intended?

~~~
i336_
Algolia is a search engine product;
[https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/) is a "side-service" that
indexes the HN firehose API. (It works reasonably well (readonly) as a
modernized, alternative HN UI, actually.)

This is indeed a link to a search query on the site; it lists all the times
"how <....> became <....>".

